

Getting started with Python: Tips, Tools and Resources - looper42
http://lurnq.com/lesson/Getting-started-with-Python-Tips-Tools-and-Resources/

======
Havoc
Python as a language is great. Its the GUI frameworks that always stop my
advances into Python...there are about half a dozen of them and they come in
various flavours of broke, ugly, incompatible, difficult or abandoned.

So I end up downloading VS C# Express...

~~~
xeper
As someone who's relatively comfortable with VS ('08-'12) and who has
licenses, I'm curious to know what the limitations (if any) are to using VS
for development with Python.

Do you (or does anyone) know of any quick-start guides or tutorials to working
with Python (or any other non-.NET languages) in Visual Studio?

~~~
Havoc
All the code on the internet is C#, so I don't really both with python on VS.
I guess its possible, but for learning it strikes me as a bad starting point.

------
setrofim_
Also, Project Euler for "Practice Exercises and Projects", and vim+python-mode
and geany for IDE's.

python-forum.org and #python on irc.freenode.org for getting specific help.

------
irahul
If you are already a programmer, official tutorial will be the best and
fastest <http://docs.python.org/2/tutorial/>

The page list some other domain as official python tutorial:
<http://homepage.mac.com/s_lott/books/python.html> That's not the official
python tutorial(it's giving me an access error - no ideas what's hosted
there).

------
croyd
I took Udacity's cs101 class as a (lazy) way to get introduced to python.
While I felt like it was a very well done introduction to computer science, it
wasn't a very effective way to learn a language as it made a deliberate effort
to decouple python and cs (and rightfully so). I would suspect that this is
also true of the other MOOCs listed here.

~~~
looper42
Try MIT one, i guess that you will like. I have just started learning python (
after learning javascript ) in i find it best resource available.

------
vgnanand
Another good resource :- <http://learnpythonthehardway.org/>

~~~
setrofim_
This is the first resource the article mentions.

~~~
vgnanand
ohw my bad !.... guess i didn't have my reading glasses on

~~~
looper42
i guess you dont read documentations too..:)) just kidding..

------
simon_weber
I like <http://docs.python-guide.org/en/latest> enough to point it out
specifically (it's linked far down the page).

Combined with PEP8, it's a fantastic stylistic resource.

------
Millennium
I miss Dive Into Python. It was awesome.

~~~
mapleoin
Why are you talking about it in the past tense?

<http://www.diveintopython.net/toc/index.html>

<http://getpython3.com/diveintopython3/>

~~~
Millennium
I know it's been mirrored, but is someone keeping it updated?

